# LED Bulbs



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have just replaced all of those silly curly government light bulbs with LED lights.
I was told that the LED is an energy saver so I did a small test. I turned on all of the lights normally used at night, turned off the electric heat and frig for the test.
The wheel in the PSO meter was clicking along a fair pace.
I then replaced all of the bulbs with 60 watt equivalent LEDs. The meter wheel was barely moving under the same load.
Not only are the LEDs power saver but they put out more light (lumens I think it is called) than the funny twisted bulb. I could use 40 watt equivalent in place of the 60 watt will little difference. A nice white light with no flicker.
An no heat output.
I now have a LED 55 watt work light on a stand that seems equal to a 1500 watt halogen that is actually cool to the touch. The old halogen could fry bacon at 10 feet. Hot!!! 
LED are the next best thing since sunshine. Nothing but LEDs in my home from this day on.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I switched to all LED last year. No problems and no regrets.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've just been changing them by attrition: as I lose an incandescent or cfl, it's replaced with led. Been really happy with them so far.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take all your old incandescents. I'm sorry, but if I'm reading, I need a real light bulb. Warm, wonderful light.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

LED's, only way to go...I have one in a lamp that's been burning continuously for about a year and a half now, no problem.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

We got a call from a dentist office while back. Breaker was tripping from a lighting overload. We convinced the owner to go to LED. Here is the Fluke results on this one circuit.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a Kill A Watt ez.. a easy tell it all check... I am about 50% led 40% flou and 10% incadecent...Slowly going to led.. MY camper is now about 90% led and the rest incadecent http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_jly2vfj4g_b


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

We spent 800 last year changing all lights in the house to led and our electric bills are awesome now.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

My kitchen has 2 double fluorescent light fixtures( 4' bulbs) , do they make a led replacement for those?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> I'll take all your old incandescents. I'm sorry, but if I'm reading, I need a real light bulb. Warm, wonderful light.


You're stuck in 2010 again.... They've really made some great strides in color temperature in the last 3-4 years. I've got some r-40's in our living room that you really, really can't tell the difference, except that the AC works better and the meter doesn't turn as fast.. They just keep getting better as time goes on.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

glampers said:


> We spent 800 last year changing all lights in the house to led and our electric bills are awesome now.


How long do you think it will take to break even?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Do hey have the warm white color in LEDs or just the cool white?

I think a neighbor went all LEDs the inside of the house looks very sterile white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool, I did my outside lights since the others ones burned out all the time. They look good and have lasted so far. Only problem is dam they are expensive.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> Do hey have the warm white color in LEDs or just the cool white?
> 
> I think a neighbor went all LEDs the inside of the house looks very sterile white.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think they do now. That color has always been a turn off for me, but if they do indeed make a warm white, I'll check them out. Anyone know if they make an LED 3-way bulb for table lamps?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

pg542 said:


> I think they do now. That color has always been a turn off for me, but if they do indeed make a warm white, I'll check them out. Anyone know if they make an LED 3-way bulb for table lamps?


Yea don't want the hospital look in the kitchen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have the 4000k cool white color temp and the 5000k (hospital white) color temp LED tubes that replace fluorescents. Also have LED high bay, LED exteriors, and an awesome LED 2x4 troffer like in a typical office ceiling that has a chip life of 375,000 hours. 10 year warranty. Don't know anyone that can touch that. PM me with what you are looking for and an email address and I do hook up the 2cool family.

Www.oesx.Com
all made in the USA. PM me.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

cubera said:


> How long do you think it will take to break even?


 Less than a year.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> Do hey have the warm white color in LEDs or just the cool white?
> 
> I think a neighbor went all LEDs the inside of the house looks very sterile white.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's really more color choices in LED's now than there was in incandescents: the biggest problem is that they're a little more "severe" sometimes: if you get a cool white or daylight, it's going to be a COOOL WHIIIITE.. Get the warm white lamps, and it'll be very close to what you're used to. It would help to learn the color temperature scale and use it: "Warm white" isn't a specific color, just a relative range, and different manufacturers have different interpretations. If you just stick with something 3000K (or whatever you pick), you'll be able to get a lot more specific about what you really want..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

txbigred said:


> My kitchen has 2 double fluorescent light fixtures( 4' bulbs) , do they make a led replacement for those?


 Yes, but most of them require some minor rewiring: a lot of them just run off line voltage and not the flourescent ballast: they'll fit in the same fixture, you just have to by pass the ballast. I think there's one or two out there that are just a pop-in, but I've never used them.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pg542 said:


> I think they do now. That color has always been a turn off for me, but if they do indeed make a warm white, I'll check them out. Anyone know if they make an LED 3-way bulb for table lamps?


 Yes they make a 3-way. Not hard to get, either: I've seen them in Home Depot.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

We are in the process of changing all our light bulbs to LED. Son works for a commercial lighting company here in Houston and have been purchasing them there. A few of the employees are also members of 2cool.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

jdusek said:


> Cool, I did my outside lights since the others ones burned out all the time. They look good and have lasted so far. Only problem is dam they are expensive.


If you're talking about landscape lights try these,$2 bucks each for Malibu lights


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

gom1 said:


> If you're talking about landscape lights try these,$2 bucks each for Malibu lights


Thanks but these are for my outside lights that sit on each side of the garage door.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

glampers said:


> Less than a year.


Ya think?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

pg542 said:


> I think they do now. That color has always been a turn off for me, but if they do indeed make a warm white, I'll check them out. Anyone know if they make an LED 3-way bulb for table lamps?


yep looks like HD has cree 2700k BR30 bulbs

should be warm enough


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> Do hey have the warm white color in LEDs or just the cool white?
> 
> I think a neighbor went all LEDs the inside of the house looks very sterile white.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pg542 said:


> I think they do now. That color has always been a turn off for me, but if they do indeed make a warm white, I'll check them out. Anyone know if they make an LED 3-way bulb for table lamps?





surf_ox said:


> Yea don't want the hospital look in the kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They absolutely have them in warm and brighter white colors. We are installing some today, in fact, for a customer who wants some motion lights put up in his backyard.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

glampers said:


> Less than a year.





cubera said:


> Ya think?


I'd have to see the arithmetic on that. I find less than a year very hard to believe. Glampers, not calling you a liar by any means.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

does anyone know how well they work with dimmer switches?

i know that you have to get the ones listed for use with dimmers.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in the process of building and will be going LED on much of it. Last year I changed just 4 bulbs in my dad's house that had twisted fluorescent bulbs in them, 13 watts a piece. The LED's were 60 watt equivalent but just 3 watts a piece. They were (led's) 4 to a box for about $21. I saw screw in fluorescents 4 to a box for around $15. The LED's were dimmable, the fluorescents were not. 52 watts vs 12 watts for the same space but also dimmable (not to mention the original 75 watt incandescent bulbs) ...no brainer. There seems to be an LED bulb for every application out there and the prices are steadily coming down. I don't know about anyone else but I hate it when you get out of the shower and towel off only to start sweating again under the dual 4 light fixtures over the sinks making ridiculous heat with the 500+ watts of builders grade incandescent bulbs. You pay 3 times for those bulbs, once to light up all the wattage, once for the discomfort, and once for the a/c to cool the wasted heat down...

.

.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

pg542 said:


> I think they do now. That color has always been a turn off for me, but if they do indeed make a warm white, I'll check them out. Anyone know if they make an LED 3-way bulb for table lamps?


we have the warm white LEDs throughout, including the recessed can inserts in the ceiling.

No harsh white lite at all. You can't tell the difference between them and incandescent. They are even dimmable. They do cost, but I haven't had to change a light bulb in almost 18 months.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I tried some LED's in the ceiling fan in my master bedroom. 4x60w equivalent led set me back about $40. They were too directional, though. My light kit on my fan has all the bulbs straight up/down. The LED made a huge bright pool of light at the foot of my bed (directly under the fan) and the rest of the room was 1/2 lit. I took them back to the store, got my money back. Thankfully, I can still buy 40w incandescent.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Just installed almost 40 LED's in my house 3W, 5W,7W and 9W. I even changed out the 2 refrigerator lights. Now I am waiting for the E12 LED's for my chandeliers. Cant wait to see the difference. I paid a little over a $100 for the LED bulbs, I also counted the watts we were using in our master bath before the LED's, 450 watts. Now it's only 41 watt's.


----------

